# Dishwasher backwash



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I would hang it from the inside of the face frame above the drawer.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You do need a loop with that dishwasher and bring it to the top of the cabinet. Then run it to your disposal. If your drain line isn’t long enough they do sell a kit with everything needed for a longer drain line. Also if that’s an older model dishwasher there is a flapper in drain line at the base of the motor that fails from time to time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

BayouRunner said:


> You do need a loop with that dishwasher and bring it to the top of the cabinet. Then run it to your disposal. If your drain line isn’t long enough they do sell a kit with everything needed for a longer drain line. Also if that’s an older model dishwasher there is a flapper in drain line at the base of the motor that fails from time to time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah we've got a long drain hose on it already and it (pump, flap, whatever) works great as long as I run that bottom drawer once in a while, but I forget and it ends up with a pool of water in the bottom drawer.


Define "older model" I think it's maybe ten years old.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I could define it a lot better with a model number but I suspect yours has a bad flapper. Ten years old would fall in that timeframe that they used them.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

BayouRunner said:


> I could define it a lot better with a model number but I suspect yours has a bad flapper. Ten years old would fall in that timeframe that they used them.


I think it's a Fisher & Paykel DS603, but it might be DD603 I can't recall.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

If you pull
Out bottom drawer and look at the top left you will see the model number. I’ll look up the parts. I can only do it today though although dd6o3 is a good model number. It’s even easier to look up if you give the product number. It’s on the same tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Found it:









We apparently have a DD603H I guess. I think I remember something about the H bit being "with salt." We have hard water so I use salt in the dishwasher in addition to the whole house water softener.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

For dd603 flapper part number is 525414p for valve flap. There is two in a pack. Drain extension is 525798. Sometimes the part numbers upgrade from there. I think they call it supersede. If you decide to get the part and are unsure how to do it just post online. It’s a simple repair. Drawer must be removed, flipped over, plastic panel removed and drain disconnected and flapper replaced. Two tools needed. Flat screwdriver and needle nose pliers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

BayouRunner said:


> For dd603 flapper part number is 525414p for valve flap. There is two in a pack. Drain extension is 525798. Sometimes the part numbers upgrade from there. I think they call it supersede. If you decide to get the part and are unsure how to do it just post online. It’s a simple repair. Drawer must be removed, flipped over, plastic panel removed and drain disconnected and flapper replaced. Two tools needed. Flat screwdriver and needle nose pliers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Although plastic is brittle with age and care will have to be taken not to break it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Might not be a bad idea to order oring as well. Can’t say you need it but if you replace it you won’t have to worry about your connection leaking. Part number 525940p a four pack of the orings









In picture number 6 &7 are the parts I’m talking about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I found the little flappy bit on Amazon and ordered a few packs (figure it's worth replacing anyway.)

I found the drain extension kit on the Fisher & Paykel site, but I don't need the hoses (already have them) Is that [part 6] just a typical o-ring? If so I'll find one and replace those as well.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes its just a plain oring. Don't know the size. If it doesn't leak after flapper change no need to worry about it. That flapper gets distorted with age. After replacement you should not have any issues. There are two pins on side of drawer on bottom that need to be pulled to remove drawer. Front panel may possibly come off at that point. Front panel can be a pita to reinstall after you reinstall drawer. The plastic panel at base of motor needs to be removed to access hoses. You can stick a flat screwdriver in there remove it. There are two tabs in back of drawer that hold the panel in place. After you loosen tabs in front, lift panel too remove from back. It will be easier to understand once you start repair. I don't know if there are any you tube videos to help. Perhaps search replace drain line on F&P dishwasher. Of course your going to unplug before you start repair


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

apologize I told you wrong. Just push in two tabs (instead of removing pins)on bottom sides of drawer and then you can pull it out to make repair. I'm not sure you have to remove front panel to drop plastic piece. It would be better to not remove it if you can as its hard to get everything lined up. HVAC is my main trade but we have a couple of fellas that do the appliance repairs. We are authorized so I'm familiar with the problem as I use to order all the parts before retirement.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Slightly off topic.....how do you like the double decker dish washer?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

@BayouRunner Printed for my husband's reference. Lots of thanks headed your way 

@ddawg16 I absolutely love it, no way I'd go back to a single drawer personally. We had four teenage boys so we used to use both drawers daily, but now that the kids are grown up and moved out, I really like being able to do a single drawer "half load." The only "problem" per say is really tall stuff doesn't fit in it (like my 1/2 sheet and 2/3 sheet baking pans) but hand-washing that stuff is probably preferable anyway so it works out great for us.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We have one as well. Only two years old. My wife says that if this one ever goes out that she won’t go back to the single door. Our kids are gone as well. And for the most part we only use the top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

@BayouRunner seems to be a common theme for us empty nesters. [And us nearly empty nesters, I've got one left who's finishing up their last year of college.]


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We’ve had a couple of experiences where they came back with more then when they left. Last one came back with a husband, two kids and a dog. It was a long six months or so while they saved enough to buy their first home. They got pretty comfortable upstairs as they were looking. I walked upstairs and handed them the real estate financing papers. And told them “fill them out or move out”. Think they were quite surprised lol. Anyway all is good the last few years. I don’t foresee anymore coming back but you never know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

@BayouRunner Uf, I consider myself lucky that the three on their own are making great money in high-demand/portable fields. The fourth is following suit and already has a $70k/y job lined up as soon as he get's his paperwork from college.

We've always told the boys that if they had kidlits before they could support them, it was their responsibility to work two or three jobs to handle it on their own. (Of course we'd step in, but they don't know that ) We made a very specific point to show the boys how much kids cost, and how much the house costs, every single month. So far it's paid off - the elder three are all over 27 and I'm not a grandma yet. All of the boys say they're going to wait until they have houses before they have kids - I think that's a pretty smart gauge for them to use. Proud mom here


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

We've got five grandbabies and another in the oven. Every weekend one, two or more spend the weekend as they have lots to do. Have another in the oven as well. They have kids rooms, four wheelers, electric and gas, animals, bikes and toys galore. Yes we spoil them. We like it that the parents just drop them off. They are nowhere near the fun lol. All girls though. Got my fingers crossed on the next one


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have to add my $0.02 to this thread. I bought a Fisher Paykel double Dishdrawer over 10 years ago. It is a fantastic appliance.....totally changes how you will view and operate a dishwasher.

My wife years past had back problems and this appliance does not require stooping over. She will never use any other dishwasher.

The only problem we have had in over ten years is when people (ie friends and visitors) overload the drawer.....you cannot do that as it will cause water to leak out of the top seals and cause a flood error.

I also had hard water (no softener) and got the model with the salt dispenser (ie built in softener). Works great and no hard water build ups.

It is a great design and follows up with great performance.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I hadn't really thought about the bending over thing, but it's true, I have occasional bad knees and I do favor that top drawer so I don't have to bend as much.

Mine won't run if the top seal plate thing doesn't come down right. I ended up having to craigslist a whole set of stoneware dishes because the plates were too tall. (Probably good for us in the long run as Corelle is so much more durable and we're a bit abusive to our dishes.)


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

God I would hate that. I have one rule in the kitchen in our house - everything that touches food must go into the dishwasher. No plastic dishes, wood handles on knives, etc. The only exception is cast iron, the rolling pin, the cutting board, and the waffle iron, but I'm the only one that cooks on cast iron my wife doesn't. Early on in our marriage my wife would fall for the "pretty colors" of plastic cups and plates, spatulas, serving spoons and such as well as that awful teflon cookware but after I melted and shrinky-dinked them in the dishwasher she finally stopped buying that garbage. She cooks but doesn't do dishes. Every last pot, pan, knife, cookie sheet, dish etc. and cooking utensil we have is either stainless steel, china, earthenware or heat resistant plastic. Every once in a while she complains about the kitchen looking "too industrial" but I just tell her your welcome to buy plastic kitchenware but I'm don't pay attention to labels on cookware that say "not dishwasher safe"

It's 2019 we have plastics that survive bolted to car engines if the kitchenware makers can't figure it out, screw em and their products.


----------

